# Squirrels



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Buddy of mine brought his Cur over yesterday afternoon to chase some tree rats and stock up the freezer.
Great day to be out with the SIL & grandson!

Grandsons first time, had a ball!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Hell yeah..
Looks like a fun day ....


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

love to squirrel hunt, after seeing that picture i can almost smell the squirrel gravy and home made biscuits...good job


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm going to get back out there soon too. Would love to float the river for them in my Sportsman Discovery Solo 119


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Every year after getting the limit on deer I say I'm going to squirrel hunt but never do.... never know about this one..... they sure need thinned out at least 3 that visit the cabin porch to trim their teeth on my firewood kindling


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice group of squirrels: 3 foxes and 3 grays. Sweet Cur too!


----------

